# Leche desmadrada



## Franquisgrana

Salve a tutti.
Sto avendo difficoltà nel tradurre questa espressione trovata in un libro argentino. Il termine compare all'interno di una lunga lista di cibi e bevande:
"[Había] café, té, tequila, sangrita, *leche desmadrada*, nata densa y nata artificial [...]".

L'unico significato associato a _desmadrado_ è quello di "abbandonato dalla madre". E non so in che modo c'entri con il latte


----------



## Ciprianus

Estuve leyendo el texto en cuestión, que es de Fontanarrosa; muchos de los componentes de ese menú de desayuno de un hotel mexicano los invento él, para hacer reír.


----------



## Neuromante

Ciprianus said:


> Estuve leyendo el texto en cuestión, que es de Fontanarrosa; muchos de los componentes de ese menú de desayuno de un hotel mexicano los invento él, para hacer reír.


Y aquí tenemos una explicación ejemplar del motivo por el que se exige dar el contexto correcto en las preguntas del foro. Nos has ahorrado horas y horas de debate


----------



## francisgranada

A la primera lectura yo leí _desmadurada_.

(No sé si la_ leche desmadurada_ tenga sentido, pero me parece un poco más aceptable que  la _leche abandonada por la madre  _...)


----------



## Neuromante

francisgranada said:


> A la primera lectura yo leí _desmadurada_.
> 
> (No sé si la_ leche desmadurada_ tenga sentido, pero me parece un poco más aceptable que  la _leche abandonada por la madre  _...)


"Desmadrado" no significa sólo  "abandonado por su madre". 
Aquí significaría, copiado del DRAE: 

3. prnl. coloq. Conducirse sin respeto ni medida, hasta el punto de perder la mesura y la dignidad.

En italiano: Senza auto-controllo


----------



## francisgranada

Neuromante said:


> ...  3. prnl. coloq. Conducirse sin respeto ni medida, hasta el punto de perder la mesura y la dignidad.
> 
> En italiano: Senza auto-controllo


Lo de _desmadurada _fue solo una idea por mi parte. Sin embargo, no entiendo bien qué cosa podría significar la leche_ sin auto-control_ o la leche que _pierde su dignidad_ ...


----------



## Ciprianus

Desmadrada/o también significa salida/o de madre, como un río que ha crecido mucho.
Entonces leche desmadrada=leche salida de madre

¡Suerte con la traducción!
Lecturas y fragmentos: Best Seller


----------



## francisgranada

Ciprianus said:


> ...  Entonces leche desmadrada=leche salida de madre


Dejando a parte el hecho que cada leche "sale de madre", la _leche desmadrada_ ¿podría entonces significar algo como la leche natural, "intacta", así como ha sido ordeñado?


----------



## Ciprianus

Hasta donde yo se leche desmadrada  no existe fuera de este relato, no significa nada en el mundo real.

Más adelante habla del "chile escala Mercali 4", y es otra de las cosas del menú que me parece que  tampoco existen, el ají putaparío de aquí, que es uno de los más picantes del universo, no llega ni a 2 en la escala de Mercali.


----------



## Neuromante

Tienes la respuesta a todas tus dudas en la primera respuesta: *Se lo inventó el autor.*
No significa nada, absolutamente nada, es un chiste entre muchos chistes. Un juego de palabras sin sentido aprovechando los distintos sentidos de la palabra. No tiene explicación. Una broma, ya está.


Tampoco existe la "nata artificial", la nata "densa" es un absurdo en una lista del desayuno y NADIE se bebe un tequila o una sangrita para desayunar. Después de la palabra "té", es todo un disparate


----------



## Elxenc

Pues yo creo que es una forma jocosa de llamar a lo que en España decimos "leche desnatada"


----------



## flljob

En México "desmadrado" también significa completamente deshecho, descompuesto o en desorden.

Este carro está desmadrado.
Esta calle está toda desmadrada.


----------



## angelma

yo creo que el autor ha querido hacer un juego de palabras con la concordancia: "leche derramada"-


----------



## Neuromante

Ciprianus said:


> Estuve leyendo el texto en cuestión, que es de Fontanarrosa; muchos de los componentes de ese menú de desayuno de un hotel mexicano* los invento él, para hacer reír.*


Como ya ha dicho Ciprianus...


----------

